# 4 My Sisters With Curly Perms...



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 27, 2009)

If there is already a thread on this, feel free to post it here. I'm not so good w/the search feature.

I'm very wishy washy when it comes to my hair. I became natural - regretted it, contemplated going back relaxed. Chickened out. Then I contemplated a curly perm. Chickened out & became a straight haired natural.

Well...I'm just too lazy 4 this hair thing. I need wash n go hair & I'm not talking my natural hair - hate it! (Don't need any love yourself speeches either - I get along just fine w/me!)

So I have a wonderful new stylist. She's into healthy hair, a national educator for Design Essentials & basically I just love her.

She has a few clients that have the Wave by Design & we have been talking about me getting one. She told me that basically that is the only chemical service she would be willing 2 do on my hair (4 a uniform curl throughout) b/c my hair type doesn't need a relaxer. 

Anyhoo...I'm leaving out right now for what I think will be my last press as a natural & she's going to give me a consultation (a.k.a. try & talk me out of it) on the Wave by Design. I'll have 2 weeks 2 really think about it & I know there are a few ladies on here with curly perms - some I've communicated with in the last few months or so.

So...I would like 2 hear everything u'd care 2 share about curly perms...the good, the bad & the ugly. 

TIA


----------



## Rain20 (Feb 27, 2009)

There is a great thread on BHM under the curls section. People there have posted links to their fotki. I think most of them used carefree curl. The main complaint was dryness/shedding if not taken care of properly. Try pm'ing HoneyA and Stephshe9(sp?) on this forum. HTH

I would'nt mind doing this but I'm texturized and not interested in cutting off my hair. Your hair seems to do well with WNGs so what is making want to try the curly perms?
Rain20


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Feb 27, 2009)

The only folks I ever see IRL with curls are women whom are 50+.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 27, 2009)

By "curly perm," do you mean what we used to call a "Jerri Curl?"  I am learning so much here and have never heard of a curly perm for black women.  I'm interested in knowing more...

cj


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Feb 27, 2009)

Are we talking a texturizer or a Jherri Curl? Please don't tell me a Jherri Curl!


----------



## january noir (Feb 27, 2009)

ChocalateDiva said:


> The only folks I ever see IRL with curls are women whom are 50+.



My older sister (53)


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 27, 2009)

It sounds like a Wave Nouveau (sp?), where with some people their hair will look like Joan from Girlfriends. I thought about that type of curl system, however, if I decided to get a relaxer I would have to transition again.


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 27, 2009)

To be fair, I'm sure your curly perm can be what you make of it.  With a great cut and this stylist taking care of your hair, you should be able to rock it well.

Only thing is, there are harsh chemicals in it, as well.  So if the thing that originally turned you off about relaxers were the chemicals then you'll be back tracking a bit.

My aunt had the prettiest curly perm I'd ever seen.  She wore it cropped short and used a dry curl activator gel with silk amino acids to keep it moist and it was just beautiful.  The stylist and friend that used to give them to her went natural, however, and convinced her to the same.  Now she wears her natural in twists that are redone every two months and couldn't be happier.  She had her hair straightened after a couple years and it was gorgeous!  Healthy and flowing.  

Good luck to you.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you and I'm sure your hair will be fab.


----------



## Desarae (Feb 27, 2009)

One of my favorite naturals recenly got a curly perm and hated it and ended up cutting it off a week later. Here's her fotki:  http://public.fotki.com/fxybrwn78/first-natural-hair-/natural-no-more-1/ 

*Beware--Her natural hair was soo beautiful before so view pics at your own risk*


----------



## Desarae (Feb 27, 2009)

BTW, here's what she posted in her Feb 2009 Fotki Album:



*****************UPDATE****************** 

I have to be honest with you all. I HATE MY HAIR BEING THIS SHORT AGAIN! I keep trying to think of reasons why I'm probably better off and how it will be better this time, but it doesn't help how disappointed I am with myself for getting the curly perm to begin with. I'd give anything to go back to the day that I went to the salon to get the curly perm and JUST NOT DO IT! I had second thoughts. It was all over my face in the picture that I took just minutes before I went in and let that woman destroy my beautiful natural hair! I should have listened to my gut feelings and not went through with it. Something told me to cancel the appointment and not consider the curly perm anymore like I did a few months before when I thought about getting a curly perm then. There was nothing wrong with my hair. I let frustration lead me into a decision that I will ultimately regret for a very long time. Well, atleast until my hair grows back like it was before! I don't have a time machine so I just have to live with my mistake. 

Ladies, be careful what you do with your hair and especially what you allow others to do to your hair. It's not just hair. It's our crown and glory! As women especially, it's one of the first things people see when they meet us and it's a big part of the first impression others form about us. Trust me if you use chemicals especially if you know you shouldn't and it goes badly then you will regret it. I know I do! I just wanted to close my album completely because it hurts seeing any pictures from before the curly perm or even seeing other women with their natural hair. Instead, I decided to just leave it open so maybe others can learn from my terrible hair mistake. I also still plan to visit all of my other natural friends' albums to keep me inspired because dealing with what I did to my hair has been rough for me these last few months. I won't be updating my own album for a while or even taking any pictures. I'm just going to TRY to focus on something else until my hair grows back. I love you all for your support and positive comments over the years especially during these last few months. I really wish I would have posted what I was thinking about doing and let you all talk me out of it before I ruined my hair. That especially goes to you, Leslie. I should have talked to you, too, when I was thinking about getting the curly perm. I don't know if it would have mattered much because the Hubby sure did try to talk me out of it, but hearing more people tell me don't do it than the couple of people who told me to do it probably would have really infuenced my decision. I thought I was making the right choice by getting the curly perm and how wrong I was. I'm glad that my husband is not the type to say I told you so. I just wish that I could be that forgiving of myself-----


Girrrrllllllll.....


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 27, 2009)

hair_obsession said:


> One of my favorite naturals recenly got a curly perm and hated it and ended up cutting it off a week later. Here's her fotki:  http://public.fotki.com/fxybrwn78/first-natural-hair-/natural-no-more-1/
> 
> *Beware--Her natural hair was soo beautiful before so view pics at your own risk*



My heart is breaking looking at this fotki.  All off?  As in gone?  It was soooo beautiful


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Feb 27, 2009)

hair_obsession said:


> One of my favorite naturals recenly got a curly perm and hated it and ended up cutting it off a week later. Here's her fotki: http://public.fotki.com/fxybrwn78/first-natural-hair-/natural-no-more-1/
> 
> *Beware--Her natural hair was soo beautiful before so view pics at your own risk*


 
*Oh my goodness *
*Her hair was pretty before too. *
*Now she's starting all over.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 27, 2009)

First of all thanks to all of the ladies that did respond but I was hoping for more response from those that actually have or have had curly perms.



Rain20 said:


> Your hair seems to do well with WNGs so what is making want to try the curly perms?
> Rain20


I have at least 3 different textures in my hair. In the dead center of my hair is my 4z hair & whenever I do wash n gos or twist outs even, the center of my hair does its own thing & turns into a tight, frizzy fro & it becomes so compacted that it looks like someone smushed the middle of my hair.  



melodies815 said:


> By "curly perm," do you mean what we used to call a "Jerri Curl?" I am learning so much here and have never heard of a curly perm for black women. I'm interested in knowing more...cj


 It's not quite the traditional jheri curl, more like the more modern Wave Nouveau.



redRiot said:


> Are we talking a texturizer or a Jherri Curl? Please don't tell me a Jherri Curl!


Though it isn't quite a jheri curl, I don't want someone that might have a jheri curl not to comment b/c we're up in here cracking jokes. Let's be sensitive/respectful of all hair.



BklynHeart said:


> It sounds like a Wave Nouveau (sp?), where with some *people their hair will look like Joan from Girlfriends*. I thought about that type of curl system, however, if I decided to get a relaxer I would have to transition again.


I'm hoping to end up wth hair similar to this in the long run.







hair_obsession said:


> One of my favorite naturals recenly got a curly perm and hated it and ended up cutting it off a week later. Here's her fotki: http://public.fotki.com/fxybrwn78/first-natural-hair-/natural-no-more-1/
> 
> *Beware--Her natural hair was soo beautiful before so view pics at your own risk*


I'm actually familiar with this story & know the Leslie that she speaks of personally. However, I just think that everything isn't for everybody. Now this could very well happen to me as well - I don't rule it out. But this story doesn't necessarily deter me.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Feb 27, 2009)

wow. that fotki was kinda sad. it was like she didnt know what to do with herself in the end. i think that the perm looked nice on her, but the stylist could have done a better job. the curls were not defined enough IMHO. 

It kind of makes me want to get a rod set on my relaxed hair. 

I think that the lady's biggest mistake was getting such a dramatic cut. She should've given the longer curly look some more time. Hacking it all off isnt going to make it go away any sooner.


----------



## dynamic1 (Feb 28, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> If there is already a thread on this, feel free to post it here. I'm not so good w/the search feature.
> 
> *I'm very wishy washy when it comes to my hair.* I became natural - regretted it, contemplated going back relaxed. Chickened out. Then I contemplated a curly perm. Chickened out & became a straight haired natural.
> 
> ...


 
You asked for everything we cared 2 share about curly perms......good, bad and ugly.  

How often do you plan to wash your hair and can you do so as frequently/infrequently with a curl?
How much versatility will you have with the curl? Does it fit into your lifestyle?
I have not seen one that looked more appealing than a rod set on natural or relaxed hair.
Most of the moisturizers smell horrific.  I tried to use S curl to moisturize new growth while transitioning and almost puked.
The curls I have seen while they lacked the juiciness of old school soul glo, there is still something off about them, a dullness or limpness.
If an educator for the system is attempting to "talk you out of it", count it all joy and do not do it!
 Good Luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 28, 2009)

dynamic1 said:


> You asked for everything we cared 2 share about curly perms......good, bad and ugly. Right but I was really asking those that had experience - not necessarily the opinions of those who have never had curls. Hence the title of the thread....
> 
> How often do you plan to wash your hair and can you do so as frequently/infrequently with a curl? Currently I only get my hair washed once every other week when I go to the salon for straightening. With the wave, I would be washing it at least once a week, twice if I can ever discipline myself to get back in the gym.
> How much versatility will you have with the curl? Does it fit into your lifestyle? It would fit much better into my lifestyle. My stylist will only straighten it once a month & I will only be able to wear it straight for one week vs. the 2 weeks that I wear it straight now. I plan to basically only straighten for special occasions.
> ...


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 28, 2009)

Just stopping by to say that I haven't had any problems with my hair at all and I've had this perm for the last five years. I like its versatility. I can go from a texturised look to a wavy look to a texlaxed look to a relaxed look all in one week or less if I choose so I'm happy. My hair acted up last week but that's because I changed climates. I have a regimen like most of the other ladies on here which suits me and my hair is thriving and growing. Wash 1x a week or two (it depends on my hair), moisturise, wear in protective styles 99% of the time. Works for me. Find a regimen, keep it simple and you'll be fine. Try to ignore the negative responses in threads like these.


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 28, 2009)

Though it isn't quite a jheri curl, I don't want someone that might have a jheri curl not to comment b/c we're up in here cracking jokes. Let's be sensitive/respectful of all hair.

This is a good point. When I first came here I avoided all thread on curly perms because they were all negative. We all come here with the same goals in mind but apparently if you are not relaxed or natural or something in between, then to some, you are less than. Whatever... I just get on with what I came here for to grow long healthy hair! Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a Wave Nouveau back in the day, and it was Gawjus.  It resembled my natural hair big time.  Noone thought i had chemicals in my hair and i only used it maybe twice yearly.  My hair was huge and full and looked Girlfriends' Tracy Ross, but not quite as curly, looser curls, kinda wavy...

i've contemplated going back to this because it was so lo maintenance, (my sister, a salon owner, always did my hair, but she has retired, so i wouldn't know who to trust with this).  i let the craze of straight hair get to me and relaxed and that's when my problems started.  I didn't know about hair care then what i know now, so my hair could probably do really well if i did this again. 

You will probably luv luv luv your decision.  If not, you could let it grow out without a big cut, the texture is really easy to maintain especially (just keep it moisturized) as a natural hair person, you know how to handle your hair.

I absolutely deplore such comments...you are wise to ignore.  My cousin had one, but her hair was short and she felt style-challenged.  My hair has always been bsl or apl and i've never had those issues.  She grew hers out and is now natural -ear length.  She thought the wave nouveau aged her.  I'm a pretty fashion-forward person, so i would have rocked my hair, but to each his own.  

I got compliments all the time and folks always wanted to touch and play in my hair.  PM me and let me know of your decision.  I had a New Era at one time and Wave Nouveau at the end.  

Also, alot of people got their hair like mine hoping to achieve the same hair that I had, but it didn't look the same and were disappointed with their results.  It could also be a matter of hair typing.  HTH!


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 28, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *I got compliments all the time *and folks always wanted to touch and play in my hair. PM me and let me know of your decision. I had a New Era at one time and Wave Nouveau at the end.
> 
> Also, *alot of people got their hair like mine hoping to achieve the same hair that I had, but it didn't look the same *and were disappointed with their results. It could also be a matter of hair typing. HTH!


 
I can identify with a lot of what you have said here. People think my hair just grows out my scalp that way until I tell them it's a chemical. It is true that the perms look different on different people. Last night someone touched my hair and said, oh my gosh it's so pretty and soft. Of course that made my night!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 28, 2009)

Honey or Bronze, do either of you have pics? I'm curious to see up close what your hair looks like. TIA.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 28, 2009)

My hair thrived with a curl back in high school (30 years ago). I obtained the most length and thickness I have ever had in my life during that time.  It wasn't a Jerry Curl but a curl that was proprietary to a certain stylist who did the curls back then in Los Angeles. It wasn't drippy or wet, it looked a lot like nice twist out fro without the shrinkage.

Perhaps the reason why it did so well is that the stylist didn't try to get my hair bone straight before he put the curl into hair (the two step process)  I think that was a technique unique to that stylist. I don't know of anyone I would trust with that process today.  

I must admit, its in the back of my mind because I love to workout and my natural hair is a challenge in that regard, that is why I am wearing lace fronts. I can workout and not tax my hair at all. As it gets longer, I am going to want an alternative and I am not sure what that is going to be...:scratchch

ETA: I think I had a California Curl....It was 30 years ago...So my memory may be failing me...
http://www.californiacurl.com/sitroot/pages/research.htm


----------



## DeepBluSea (Feb 28, 2009)

hair_obsession said:


> One of my favorite naturals recenly got a curly perm and hated it and ended up cutting it off a week later. Here's her fotki:  http://public.fotki.com/fxybrwn78/first-natural-hair-/natural-no-more-1/
> 
> *Beware--Her natural hair was soo beautiful before so view pics at your own risk*



Wow.   I haven't been on fotki in forever.  I love her album.   Goodness gracious.   

Nakkia, I know I few people with the curly perms.   The main problem for them has been keeping up the curls.  It seems their hair gets stringy looking after so many touch ups.   Kinda of like a washngo on bone straight relaxed hair.   I don't know anyone IRL able to keep it up with longer hair.  But from some responses, there are ladies able to do it.  Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 28, 2009)

hair_obsession said:


> One of my favorite naturals recenly got a curly perm and hated it and ended up cutting it off a week later. Here's her fotki:  http://public.fotki.com/fxybrwn78/first-natural-hair-/natural-no-more-1/
> 
> *Beware--Her natural hair was soo beautiful before so view pics at your own risk*



Wow! Her natural hair was so gorgeous! Glad she's starting again. 

I dont know tho, to me there's something very fake looking about a curly perm. I never liked them on white girls or black girls.  But to each her own.


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to have a Wave Nouveau before I transitioned. My hair was always around SL. I think that if I knew the things I know now about hair it would have looked a lot better but I didn't so it was pretty limp from some much moisturization. I had regular braekage because I had no protein in my routine. Like DeepBluSea mentioned, as my hair grew longer I had problems getting my hair curly, it just got wavier and wavier even though I tried using smaller rods.

I don't think that I would try it again only because I really like curls/ringlets and I don't think that the curly perm could give me that. Another thing that I really didn't like was the difference between the processed hair (which was kind of silky) and my new growth. Also the double processing made my hair so weak. You don't have to use curl moisturizers (even though a lot of women without curls use them successfullly). I don't think that they stink, but my hair was definitely funky on the same day that I had used the chemicals. If I went anywhere people would now I had a cold wave because you could smell it 

Here are some pics of what my curl looked like:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...d3&id=53205581

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...b7&id=53205581


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 28, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I had a Wave Nouveau back in the day, and it was Gawjus. It resembled my natural hair big time. Noone thought i had chemicals in my hair and i only used it maybe twice yearly. My hair was huge and full and looked Girlfriends' Tracy Ross, but not quite as curly, looser curls, kinda wavy...
> 
> See, this is what I'm going for - def a more natural look.
> 
> ...


----------



## runwaydream (Feb 28, 2009)

I had one. Had it for four yrs. Actually in my siggy and avi that's what I have. A wave nouveau tho I switched between that and wave by design. Its very low mantainence but one of the problems I had was maintaining a good balance in moisture. I recently cut it all off and am now natural. But that's cause I was ready for a change. I've always wanted to be natural and new if my hair got any longer I would never cut it off (atm I was actually bsl stretched). I say go for it.


----------



## runwaydream (Feb 28, 2009)

And also my hair was thin but that's only cause my dumbass bleached it, and it broke. Not cause of the perm itself


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 28, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> I had one. Had it for four yrs. Actually in my siggy and avi that's what I have. A wave nouveau tho I switched between that and wave by design. Its very low mantainence but one of the problems I had was maintaining a good balance in moisture. I recently cut it all off and am now natural. But that's cause I was ready for a change. I've always wanted to be natural and new if my hair got any longer I would never cut it off (atm I was actually bsl stretched). I say go for it.


 
How did you like the Wave By Design? What maintenance products did you use?


----------



## Jaffa (Feb 28, 2009)

I also had a perm back in the day - it was low maintenance and my hair grew like weeds!  To be honest I really liked it and only gave it up as everyone was relaxing and a perm was considered old school!

One thing I did do was sleep with a shower cap under my head scarf and I never had any moisture issues.  Everyone I knew who also had a perm did this and dryness was never an issue
My hair is thick 4b and as long as the stylist rodded it correctly (correct size rods and enough tension) the curls would always be bouncy.  I also only washed every other week.  The first day or so after washing the hair could be a little dry but with the moisturiser and cap the moisture balance was soon restored.

Because the curly perms are now rare I would choose a stylist carefully as not many seem to know how to perm properly and some of the comments made by curly perm wearers would suggest that not everyone understands how to take care of a perm.  I have often been tempted to go back to the perm but would need to be 100% sure that the stylist was accomplished in this area first.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 28, 2009)

Jaffa said:


> I also had a perm back in the day - it was low maintenance and my hair grew like weeds! To be honest I really liked it and only gave it up as everyone was relaxing and a perm was considered old school!
> 
> One thing I did do was sleep with a shower cap under my head scarf and I never had any moisture issues. Everyone I knew who also had a perm did this and dryness was never an issue
> My hair is thick 4b and as long as the stylist rodded it correctly (correct size rods and enough tension) the curls would always be bouncy. I also only washed every other week. The first day or so after washing the hair could be a little dry but with the moisturiser and cap the moisture balance was soon restored.
> ...


 
If u don't mind my asking, what type did you have? Did you use the products from the curly perm for maintenance or some other brand? It's good 2 hear a positive experience. Thanks...


----------



## Jaffa (Feb 28, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> If u don't mind my asking, what type did you have? Did you use the products from the curly perm for maintenance or some other brand? It's good 2 hear a positive experience. Thanks...


 
No problem - I had several over a period of about 10 years. Sof N Free, Care Free Curl, Wave Nouveau.  My hair is thick and I found the best moisturisers were Care Free Curl.  
When I had a curl it was recommended to keep it mainly as a curl - only had blow outs and straightened once or twice a year.  I think some of the issues people have had with the WN is straigtening it too much and not moisturising when it is curly.....however this is just just my opinion


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd have to dig out a picture, my hair is transitioning from a relaxer, now.  Noone thought I wore a curl, my hair was never limp or stringy...i knew people whose hair was that way, but my hair was always super thick and full to the ends.


----------



## Vinyl (Feb 28, 2009)

What's the maintenance required for this style? Is it wash n go?


----------



## runwaydream (Feb 28, 2009)

I liked the wave by design a lot. I liked it better than the WN. It makes ur hair a lot softer. I also heard the chemicals wasn't as strong. As for hair products I've experimented w. A lot. What worked the best for me was soft n free, I also used BB's castor oil (sorry can't remember the exact name) sealed my ends w. Oils. Also the hawiiaan silk worked very well for me too.

And I started using a shower cap and that helped A LOT but still... I didn't get the exact balance I wanted a lot of the time. 

ALSO a big issue and my only real issue w. It was that I live in fl. N its often very humid. A lot of the times when im outside for a long time it ruins my hair. It gets VERY greasy and wet. NOT a good look


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 28, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'd have to dig out a picture, my hair is transitioning from a relaxer, now. Noone thought I wore a curl, my hair was never limp or stringy...i knew people whose hair was that way, but my hair was always super thick and full to the ends.


I would love to see a picture. Thanks so much!



Lux In Musica said:


> What's the maintenance required for this style? Is it wash n go?


Basically it is WNG plus moisturizing.



runwaydream said:


> *I liked the wave by design a lot. I liked it better than the WN. It makes ur hair a lot softer.* I also heard the chemicals wasn't as strong. As for hair products I've experimented w. A lot. What worked the best for me was soft n free, I also used BB's castor oil (sorry can't remember the exact name) sealed my ends w. Oils. Also the hawiiaan silk worked very well for me too.
> 
> ALSO a big issue and my only real issue w. It was that I live in fl. N *its often very humid. A lot of the times when im outside for a long time it ruins my hair. It gets VERY greasy and wet. NOT a good look*


 After spending most of the day pouring over the curly perm threads on BHM, I know I def wouldn't try the WN. Honestly the only other one I would even consider trying based on reviews is the CFC. As for the humidity I guess I'm going 2 have 2 figure something out b/c Georgia is very humid in the summer.


----------



## Vinyl (Mar 1, 2009)

What does the CFC stand for?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 2, 2009)

Lux In Musica said:


> What does the CFC stand for?


 
Care Free Curl


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 2, 2009)

Nakia, can you post pics of ladies with Wave by Design curly perms?  I'd love to see what that looks like.  Is it very dry-looking, tight curls...or moist and wavy..? Thanks, I'm not familiar with this and did a search to no avail.  I even went on the Design Essentials site and saw nothing. ;(

Thanks~


----------



## Vinyl (Mar 3, 2009)

Is CFC permanent like Wave Nouveau? I've been reading up on it on BHM but I'm still confused.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah,it is just like any other chemical process.  If you're not going to keep up with it, then don't get one. I loved the wave nouveau. My hair grew so fast with it . Now I know that I can still get the same kind of growth by using the glycerine enhanced products. The wave nouveau is not like the original jheri curl. I did not leave "juice" anywhere like the Coming To America movie! It is a double process so your hair has the potential to be more fragile. Use with caution and care!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 3, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Nakia, can you post pics of ladies with Wave by Design curly perms? I'd love to see what that looks like. Is it very dry-looking, tight curls...or moist and wavy..? Thanks, I'm not familiar with this and did a search to no avail. I even went on the Design Essentials site and saw nothing. ;(
> 
> Thanks~


Honestly I've searched for pictures myself. The only picture I've seen of one is on a Design Essentials calendar that my stylist has hanging in her shop. The model has a very short cut & her hair is dyed a real pretty reddish auburn color. It doesn't look wet @ all. Really it looks like a texturizer to me & without knowing it was a curl, that's what I would've guessed it was.

However, I've been told that a curly perm is a curly perm & the difference in results comes from how it is rodded. Strange enough, my stylist doesn't use perm rods, she uses flexi rods instead.

Per the advisement of my stylist & others, I know that it's near impossible to replicate the looks of other curls on any one head & that individual results vary. However, my stylist wants to know what I have in mind as far as what I want my hair to look like. I've shown her the pic that I posted earlier in this thread & I plan to show her this one, too. What do you think?



Lux In Musica said:


> Is CFC permanent like Wave Nouveau? I've been reading up on it on BHM but I'm still confused.


 
Yes the Care Free Curl is just another curl system. People like to think that Wave Nouveau is different & more modern but from what I'm learning, they're all basically the same - see my response above.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 3, 2009)

So the pic didn't show up. Sry about that.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 3, 2009)

Once my hair is longer (w/the Wave) & I have proven to my stylist that I'm going to do what it takes to keep my hair healthy (one of her concerns), then I want to try this two tone color look:

Sorry this ended up so big.


----------



## cuteazz1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you ever get the curl Nakia?I saw a patient at the hospital today with beautiful curls,she told me that it was a curly perm...so I had to jump on here and see if anyone has one.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 18, 2010)

cuteazz1 said:


> Did you ever get the curl Nakia?I saw a patient at the hospital today with beautiful curls,she told me that it was a curly perm...so I had to jump on here and see if anyone has one.



She shole did!  And it was soooo purdy!


Nakialovesshoes' pics here 

Nakia's first touch up can be seen here.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 18, 2010)

THe new color is so pretty though I can't see any pictures of your hair in the curly perm state.


----------

